

The challenges of building starships and interstellar travel - dnene
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21588349-if-starships-are-ever-built-it-will-be-far-future-does-not-deter

======
kristianp
Reminds me of one of my favourite reads, "Are Black Hole Starships Possible",
[http://arxiv.org/abs/0908.1803](http://arxiv.org/abs/0908.1803)

